# Best Bank recomendation



## chicalteana (Feb 22, 2011)

hello,
i am looking for a recommendation for a good bank in Spain. I currently have an account with Sabadell Cam but they charge me a lot of commissions, especially when I withdrawer money in the UK or transfer money from a US bank account. I want to know if there is a bank that has a good policy for international banking?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When transferring money use a currency exchange firm, I use Smart in London
Foreign Money & Currency Exchange Services, Euro Exchange, UK Currency Converter :: SmartCurrencyExchange.com

They transfer 3000GBP or over no commission better exchange rates than the bank, to my Caixa account, who in turn don't charge.


----------



## imran cbr (Feb 14, 2014)

Try BBVA speak to the branch manager and ask him to drop any charges for deposits and withdrawals....the only charge they can make is the yearly basic commisions set 2 payments one in june and 2nd in december....good luck


----------



## imran cbr (Feb 14, 2014)

Torfax is a online money exchange agency fast swift delivery......read there reviews and try them out....good luck again


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

We are just going to change to Caja Rural central when we are next over in Spain, their charges are much less than Sabadell.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Teadrinker said:


> We are just going to change to Caja Rural central when we are next over in Spain, their charges are much less than Sabadell.


Sabadell have *zero *charges if you have your income/pension paid in on a regular basis and they give cash back on direct debits - how much cheaper do people want!


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Sabadell have *zero *charges if you have your income/pension paid in on a regular basis and they give cash back on direct debits - how much cheaper do people want!


Only free banking if you credit at least 700 Euro into your account, Unfortunately many of us are Non residents and only transfer money for our regular visits, maybe one day


----------



## Agapito (Dec 3, 2013)

Teadrinker said:


> Only free banking if you credit at least 700 Euro into your account, Unfortunately many of us are Non residents and only transfer money for our regular visits, maybe one day


I had a non resident's account with Sabadell and was quite dismayed at the charges, or commissions as they call them on a statement.
Discussing this with a bank employee he immediately offered me a different account called the Key Account.
The change over to the new account only took minutes, keeping all the same numbers and on-line logon details.
As far as I understand the only charge is €8 per month payable quarterly.
Here are some details:
•	First debit card and Visa Classic credit card free of charge.
•	Issue of national transfers and transfers to EEA countries free of charge (up to €50,000).
•	Free reception of transfers from EEA countries. (2)
•	Cash withdrawals at Servired ATMs without management fees (up to 12 withdrawals a quarter at other banks’ ATMS)
•	Free service for 10 translations/year up to 500 words per translation.
And you will also have an agent who will give you customised attention in your own language
(2) Applicable to transfers in Euros, GBP and Swedish Krona.

I feel satisfied with this and also happy with the fact that they listened and were proactive.


----------



## Teadrinker (Mar 16, 2014)

Caja Rural Central charges for the Non residents account are :-

€4.50 a quarter maintenance fee per account.
€15 per debit card. for the year.
€17 for non residents certificate per person every 2 years.
0.3% charge for receiving Euro by electronic transfer

We are changing from Lloyds/Sabadell when over in Spain in a few weeks


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Sadabells charges put me off but then i jumped into the frying pan with Santander.
All calmed down now because i told them who was boss lol.

But they do have a bad habit of not being helpfull in btanch to try and get you to ring their helpline who tbf are pretty good.
Tip...never ring the 902 number from your mobile


----------

